
First evidence of deep-sea animals ingesting microplastics - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/5913.html
======
spullara
It is surprising that they don't quantify the actual impact. Ok, they are
ingesting plastics, what impact is this having on them?

~~~
cordite
Perhaps they assume it is the same result as seagulls that eat plastic things
and end up dying with a full stomach.

~~~
ChuckMcM
But that would be an incorrect result as micro plastics in this case are inert
and smaller than sand particles that are also ingested. These are not things
like styrofoam chunks that block the intestines. The science questions are
whether or not existing inert material handling that the organisms already do,
also act on the less dense plastic particles.

------
hendler
Is there a category of YC companies directly tackling environmental science
and cleanup? I'm only aware of energy and transport related investments.

------
vorotato
let me know when there's evidence of them digesting it, and we'll have a place
to put it all.

